# Small Room projector placement- I wanna stand for Wii...



## gijoe985 (Jul 10, 2009)

So I am having some issues deciding what to do for a projector in my small room. The room is only 10'x13' and 7'6" tall. . And as of right now I am looking at projecting along the 13' wall. My main dilemma isn't how close I am forced to mount the projector, but the fact that I want to be able to hook my Wii up to it and so I'll be standing up from time to time. Right now I see two options, move it even closer, so that it will be above my head, move it to the side more and use horizontal keystoning, or a combination of both. 

I have not purchased my projector yet, but I am looking at various used Mitsubishi models. They've had great reviews and all come with a good horizontal keystone adjustment. 

If anyone else has any suggestions, please let me know. I could try to draw up a layout of the room if that helped... I was figuring worst case is that I would have the projector really close up to the wall and only have a 50" image. 

(FYI, one reason I am getting the projector is to use for projecting song lyrics on a screen every Sunday, otherwise I may have just gone with a TV for such as small room. But this is killing two birds...)

Thanks


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Joe!


gijoe985 said:


> move it even closer,


That's the best choice since you have less picture shift and more brightness, but beware about picture size restriction. Be sure the projector can deliver the needed picture size


> I have not purchased my projector yet, but I am looking at various used Mitsubishi models. They've had great reviews and all come with a good horizontal keystone adjustment.


Nowadays Keystone is less used and it is replaced by lense shift. That's better ragarding PQ. I do not recommend Keystone.


> I was figuring worst case is that I would have the projector really close up to the wall and only have a 50" image.


Try projectorcentral for the Picture Size, it's pretty accurate.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I recommend a good lens shift projector (I have a Sanyo Z4). It's in the corner of room and you can stand almost to the middle of the theater without blocking the beam. We've played Wii, my wife has done exercise stuff, and I've done things like fold laundry and clean without casting a shadow.

My room is 11x19x7'8" if that helps. Screen size is 92". Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As mentioned above Key stoning is to be avoided at all costs as it degrades the picture alot. Sanyo's have one of the best lens shift options available, In my case ceiling mounting the projector was no issue as my basement ceiling is almost 9'. dont be discouraged there are many ways to get around this one being what Anthony has for his setup.


----------

